# Old Nick’s Redfish Roundup tournament May 21, 2016



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nick’s Seafood Restaurant will be hosting their 11th Annual Redfish Roundup tournament on Sat., May 21, 2016. The tournament is brought to you by Treylermade Tournaments in a partnership with Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance.
*Payout*: *$12,000.00 in cash and prizes*. Prize money: 1st-$5,000.00, 2nd-$2,000.00, 3rd-$1,500.00, 4th-$1,250.00, 5th -$750.00. Mystery Weight: $500, Spots Division: $500, Smallest 2: $500. Payout is based on a 50 team participation.
*Note to anglers: **Nicks Boat Ramp in Basin Bayou might be too shallow for*
*some vessels to enter into the Choctawhatchee Bay.*
*Anglers may need to seek other launching destinations.*
All contestants must be registered by 7 p.m. on Friday, May 20. 

*Entry Fee*: $210.00 Per Two-Person Team ($10 goes to Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance).


http://www.nicksseafoodrestaurant.com/tournaments


----------

